# Fluval Spec 5 Gallon Compatability?



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

I got a 5 gallon Fluval Spec for Christmas today. It is my upgrade from a 1 1/2 gallon tank. I am extremely pleased with it.
My betta is a relatively small Dumbo Plakat. He's only about an inch and 3/4 long. I kinda want to buy one or two ghost shrimp for the tank. Will an Algae Eater do well with a betta? 

I will post a few pictures of my tank in a few hours. (I'm not home right now). 

I'd like to have some kind of companion for my betta. I've owned 4 African Aquatic Dwarf Frogs and many mystery snails in the past. I know both of these are recommended companions, but If I can, I'd like to try something new.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

if you add some more live plants, and wait for it to cycle and mature for a few months you can add some shrimp or snails, maybe even a smaller variety of cory cat, but youll need plants.

is your betta agressive?


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I got one for Christmas today too and I've been asking the same question. I have been told Pygmy corys work with a 5 gallon as long as it is cycled and you don't mind the possibility of extra water changes.. How is your fish copeing with the upgrade ?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ive heard habrosus corys suggested. but your tank will really need to be cycled, and again it really depends on the betta.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

He is coping very well. He's been very active and curious. I'll be sure to keep a close eye on him to make sure things stay alright with his adjustment.

Salmon Boy isn't very aggressive, but he likes to investigate. He'll move to the side of the tank that you are at, and he'll peck at fingers if I'm doing something like fixing the filter or straightening a decoration. He also flares at his reflection. He's never had a tank mate before, so I don't know how he'll react. Like I said before, he's not very big and scary physically.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

well with something like corys, there not gonna get the "stay away from my space" attitude that *some* bettas can have. 
Don't get me wrong, some love tank mates, but do be prepared if down the road (when its all biologically matured) if you should decide to add some sorta tank mate, to either have a tank for the betta for the tank mate, or return the tank mate incase things dont work out, but you never know.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 kjg's advice. Especially you need the tank to be fully cycled and lots (and I mean LOTS) more plants. For tank mates to have a chance at success you must make sure the Betta/predator doesn't have a clean line of chase. Tank mates can maneuver more quickly than long-finned male Betta but can be caught if they aren't able to bob and weave through plants.

PS: Betta do not, as a rule, care for bright light and wide open spaces.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

Not only was it nighttime, but all of my other lights in my room were out and the tank was on it's brightest setting simply for photo quality. There is a black light that I keep on for night. 

I'll be sure to buy more plants during my next visit to Petsmart. I've already decided that I needed more plants before making a post. Adding plants is a change I can make 

I'll also be replacing the plastic log (you can see in photo) with a small piece of driftwood from the petstore. Maybe I can tie plants to it? I am absolutely set on getting plants. I love the aesthetic of a planted, flourishing tank.

(Keep in mind that this tank is BRAND new and everything as far as decor inside was put together from what I had stored away or what was a gift. I'm aware it's very empty and spacious.)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can tie Anubias and Java Fern to the new driftwood as they don't like being planted, anyway. You can also tie moss. If you ever go the online route, www.plantedaquariumscentral.com offers Betta Fish members 10% off; just PM me for the code.

Hope my previous advice did offend. I try to answer so that all who read (we have lots of lurkers  ) will get the most information.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

That's good that he is adjusting well I think I might have to find a way to slow down the flow of the filter if he doesn't start coming up to the top of the tank toeat and/or breath. I also don't know if the tank is as full as it should be. How far did you fill it up I have a little over an inch from the water line to the top of the tank.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

This is what it looked like last night.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

> That's good that he is adjusting well I think I might have to find a way to slow down the flow of the filter if he doesn't start coming up to the top of the tank toeat and/or breath. I also don't know if the tank is as full as it should be. How far did you fill it up I have a little over an inch from the water line to the top of the tank.


I left about a half inch of air for my tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> <snip>Hope my previous advice did offend. I try to answer so that all who read (we have lots of lurkers  ) will get the most information.


*didn't*


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha I was a little curious whether or not you meant that.


----------

